# Midlands entomological show 2nd December



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

This show is on the 2nd Of December and should be a great event hope to see you all for this pre Christmas show, come and join us for a choccy or mince pie and a natter 

Grove Leisure Centre
London Road
Balderton
Newark
Notts
NG24 3AL


Regards to all

Graham & Janice


----------

